
Ten years in, nobody has come up with a use for blockchain - pulisse
https://medium.com/@kaistinchcombe/ten-years-in-nobody-has-come-up-with-a-use-case-for-blockchain-ee98c180100
======
tthisk
Wholeheartedly agree that cryptocurrencies haven't found a good (legitimate)
use in the past 10 years. However 10 years is a short period especially in
fields that grow exponentially overtime. I feel the real use cases and
technological advances in the cryptocurrency field are just starting to take
of. We see all kinds of domain specific applications popping up (e.g. IOTA
which tries to solve problems in the domain of machine-to-machine economy). I
hope cryptocurrencies will be the backbone of the fight against a
centralized/walled-garden internet and will help us decentralizing the
internet in the next 10/20/30 years.

------
aey
The point about Dropbox being cheaper because bitcoin is so expensive is
wrong. Sia-tech has p2p object storage that’s 20x cheaper than aws.

But I would still trust Dropbox more :)

------
suff
LOL. Right, because there is no such thing as a smart contract. Nailed it.

